# Is Tempurpedic safe for baby?



## Rikki Jean

We need to get a new bed before our little one comes in October, so there's room for all three of us. We just have a double now, so we're going to upgrade to a queen, but we're trying to figure out what the best mattress is for us to get. I'm really interested in a Tempurpedic mattress because they are _sooooo_ comfy (my mom has a Tempurpedic mattress pad and pillows, and I don't want to get up when I lay on them!), but I don't know if it's safe for the baby or not.

Any thoughts on the safety of different mattresses would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## chiro_kristin

Are you afraid that the baby will be sucked in and smothered?

Nah, they respond to body weight at each individual point. I have a tempurpedic (love it - and I'm a chiropractor). They only compress right at the points needed. Except for right now at term pregnancy when it's a five-minute struggle just to turn over, dh and I don't even feel each other move unless we're touching.

I plan to keep my baby in our bed and I'm not worried. The mattress should respond appropriately to a baby just as anyone else. Plus my dogs and my cats all LOVE the mattress, too, so that should cover newborn to 7-year-old weight.


----------



## mommamin

We have a tempurpedic and have not had any issues (nor were we worried). DD is now almost 16 mos. We love our bed!







(and so does DD!!!!)


----------



## sadiesmom

We love our tempurpedic too. It's nice that everytime dh flips over, (he's a flailer), dd and I don't feel it. We spend a whole lotta time in that bed -- we try to get our money's worth!


----------



## LisainCalifornia

I have read that tempurpedic is *not* safe for co-sleeping--because the foam does not breath like a regular mattress and does mold to the body. I can't remember where I read it (it was on a natural living website, I think...), but I will try to find it.

My mom has one too, and although it is very comfortable, I find it to be VERY hot in the summer to sleep on it.

Edited to add:
I could not find that article about not co-sleeping with the tempurpedic mattress (I read it last year because we were considering buying one too) but I found this from the website that sells them:

Infants and Safety

"We do not recommend the usage of Tempur-Pedic® mattresses for infants due to the conforming nature of the mattress."
http://www.healthyback.com/store/sle...pedic_faqs.htm


----------



## miziki

Well, whatever brand of mattress you decide is best for you, I'd say that if at all possible... skip the queen size and _*SPLURGE FOR THE KING!!!*_ Seriously. It's worth it - especially if you end up having a babe that becomes a "horizontal sleeper."

In the spirit of full disclosure, DH and I are 6'3" and 5'9" tall respectively, so maybe we're just tall monkey-people who appreciate the extra space... but w/ DD in bed with us for 2+ yrs now, it's been a wonderful luxury to have that space each night, all night. _Well worth the price difference_ between queen and king, IMO!!!

Sorry for straying off topic... I didn't contribute a first-hand opinion re: Tempurpedic. The few people I know that do have them in real life really love them (none of them have babies yet), but I just couldn't pass up this thread without at least encouraging you to pamper yourself and go for the bigger bed, esp. if you'll be cosleeping.


----------



## Rikki Jean

Yeah, we were thinking about a king, but I have to figure out if it will fit in our little apartment bedroom, or even through the front door! I'm short, only 5'3", but my hubby is 6'1" or so, and we both are bed hogs.







So, we'll see what happens...


----------



## Kavita

I totally agree regarding getting the king size bed. I have a queen sized bed that my parents bought for me when I bought my house--I was single but even then suspected that if I mated it was going to be far too small, but parents wouldn't go for the king and I was too broke to supplement the $ for the larger size! Of course, a month later I meet my now-husband and the bed is too small and we're stuck with it. I think a lot of people cheap out and get a queen, only to regret it especially as their family grows and they end up with more kids and pets in the bed--most people I know then end up wasting money by having to get a whole new mattress, when they should have just gone for the king in the first place. We can't afford a whole new nice king sized mattress now, and we don't really have enough space for all the spreading out and flailing around we both like to do, so after two years of disturbed sleep we finally put the twin bed that someone gave us NEXT to our queen sized bed, so we each have our own bed but it's also kind of like one big huge bed! Baby will go with me in the queen, and DH can roll over and visit us! :LOL

Back to the original question--as far as the tempurpedic, I like the memory foam too, but I'd be very concerned about a young baby in there (like under a year or so.) The thing that worries me is how much the foam conforms to the body contours--I'd be concerned that if a baby rolled over on its tummy or even maybe too far over sideways, that it's head (the heaviest part of the body) would sink in and the foam would conform to the face and the baby wouldn't yet have the head and neck and body strength to get itself out of that position. So I would think that it would be a suffocation risk. Heck, I find it hard to roll around on those things sometimes in the mattress store, because you sink in so much and it's so squishy. Just my opinion. I've wondered about a compromise with a tempurpedic foam mattress and using something on top of it, like a "Snuggle Nest" or something like that, that would give the baby its own, firmer surface on top of the bed.


----------



## mightymoo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita*
I've wondered about a compromise with a tempurpedic foam mattress and using something on top of it, like a "Snuggle Nest" or something like that, that would give the baby its own, firmer surface on top of the bed.

We don't have a tempurpedic - but we do this already with a contoured changing pad. It creates a little bed within our bed for baby, he's right there, but I have my own space, etc. At night, I just nurse him next to me and put him back on it or lay on the edge and nurse him while he's in it. It has worked great for us for both children, its cheaper than a snugglenest and its bigger - you can use it longer. DD slept on that for 9 months.







Sorry, OT but I just had to chime in.


----------



## andreac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rikki Jean*
Yeah, we were thinking about a king, but I have to figure out if it will fit in our little apartment bedroom, or even through the front door! I'm short, only 5'3", but my hubby is 6'1" or so, and we both are bed hogs.







So, we'll see what happens...

I have a king size termpurpedic and LOVE it! We have the tightest stairway getting up to our bedroom, but this mattress just folded right in half and was no problem getting through the door or up the stairs. We had a MUCH harder time getting our old queen size mattress up to put in our spare room.

As far as how squishy they are...I noticed that the ones in the store were much softer than ours was...I think they are used SOOO much that it would take 20 years before your mattress was broken in as much as the display ones are. We will be sleeping with this new baby in our bed and I'm honestly not worried. I don't ever feel like i'm getting "sucked into" the mattress...I just don't feel the pressure like you do in a regular spring mattress.

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Castle

In terms of safetly, what I worry most about is all the flame retardant chemicals put on standard mattresses these days. With studies showing that PBDEs are showing up in breastmilk in high concentrations, I think chemical-free beds are well worth the added expense. You spend upwards of 10 hours a day in bed, do you want one seeped in toxic chemicals? Some studies also point to SIDS being linked to the chemicals in mattresses.

I just ordered an all organic, chemical-free mattress from Natural Beds Direct. www.nontoxic.com is another popular website for them.


----------



## milk_maker

I just got my king size tempurpedic and I can only say one thing









DS is only five months, but he doesn't sink into it. Everyone thinks that it's this really cushy bed, they have the "pillow top" option, but we just got the deluxe (thicker mattress than the regular) and it's very firm. It responds to weight and doesn't sink in much. DS used to be a thrasher in bed and he'd move around a lot...now I wake up to check him and he's in the same position and knocked out. We're both sleeping much better.

The main thing I like about this bed...my old bed was a coil mattress and I'd roll into DH because he was so much heavier than me. Well, DS would roll into whoever he was closest too and I'd worry about DH rolling on to him or the baby smashing his face up against one of us...now he doesn't roll into anyone because the bed doesn't taco. It's great!


----------



## chel

never been on a tempurpedic, but I do want to give another vote for a king. It makes co-sleeping so much easier.
We had a very old bed when dd was an infant and dd would always be rolling into me depression. When dd would wet the bed, the pee would also roll into my depression (I would wake up with wet panties














Wish I would have thought of the changing pad idea.


----------



## iamama

nak
i also vote for a king! i read on a different forum about a guy who made his own tempurpedic by buying the same foam, layering it and covering it. for around $450. will look for link if your interested.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew

definitely get the king. we just bought our king tempurpedic, but we aren't picking it up till tuesday since that's when we move into our new house









Also, a king size bed is easy to get inexpensive linens for. We found a ton of 300-400 thread count 100% cotton sheet sets in the clearance bin at the linen shop. I think we paid $35 for each set


----------



## srain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita*
Back to the original question--as far as the tempurpedic, I like the memory foam too, but I'd be very concerned about a young baby in there (like under a year or so.) The thing that worries me is how much the foam conforms to the body contours--I'd be concerned that if a baby rolled over on its tummy or even maybe too far over sideways, that it's head (the heaviest part of the body) would sink in and the foam would conform to the face and the baby wouldn't yet have the head and neck and body strength to get itself out of that position. So I would think that it would be a suffocation risk.

That's my feeling, too- we have a memory foam mattress topper, and don't use it with our baby. Especially if your baby ends up needing to sleep on its stomach (both of my kids didn't sleep AT ALL on their backs, and I tried for months before giving it up), I wouldn't feel good about it.


----------



## sadiesmom

We had a regular mattress when dd was a newborn, plus she slept swaddled on her back, so I can't say if it would be different for a tiny baby, but --

We just got a standard tempurpedic, (the cheapest one







), which is not as squishy as the thicker or pillow-topped versions. Dd sleeps on her stomach and I have never considered it risky - after watching her sleep I've come to the conclusion that she just doesn't sink in that much. The mattress does conform to her a little bit, but she's old enough now that she can move her head easily if she's uncomfortable.


----------



## celestialdreamer

We've had a king size tempurpedic since before dd was born. She has been sleeping with us since she was about 6 weeks old, and I have never felt like she was in any danger of having the mattress 'contour' to her face. I think a normal 'pillow top' mattress is way squishier. Our mattress is pretty firm actually, you just don't get the pressure points like on an innerspring one. She usually sleeps on her back or side though, so if your baby is a tummy sleeper I could see being more nervous about that. Although I'd be more nervous with a tummy sleeper unless they were on a really firm mattress anyway. I







our tempurpedic! Oh...and DEFINITELY splurge on the king!


----------



## Rikki Jean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Castle*
In terms of safetly, what I worry most about is all the flame retardant chemicals put on standard mattresses these days. With studies showing that PBDEs are showing up in breastmilk in high concentrations, I think chemical-free beds are well worth the added expense. You spend upwards of 10 hours a day in bed, do you want one seeped in toxic chemicals? Some studies also point to SIDS being linked to the chemicals in mattresses.

I just ordered an all organic, chemical-free mattress from Natural Beds Direct. www.nontoxic.com is another popular website for them.

That's definitely something I've started thinking about in this last week or so. I don't know why I didn't think of it sooner, considering I'm like an organic food nazi, and I want organic cotton diapers on my baby. I guess my breain stops working sometimes.







I will definitely check out those websites for more information. Thanks!


----------



## Livie'smomma

We have had our Cal King tempurpedic (not the pillow top version) for 6ish years and LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! I highly recommend it. Our dd is 15 months and I have never been afraid for her safety in it. Her crib mattress is hard as a rock and I would hate to sleep in it (probably why she doesn't nap for very long when she's in it). We have been co-sleeping since day 1 and I highly recommend the King or Cal King (we actually use a fitted king sheet on the cal king and it works just fine.

Another thing we love about it...when one of us shifts around no-one else feels it (unlike the waterbed we had before this).

As for the "safety recommendations for co-sleeping" you are going to have to do whatever you are comfortable with (obviously). There is also a 90 day (or 60-I can't remember) money back guarantee with the mattress if you want to try it out. My DH says it took him a few days to get used to but now he prefers it to any other mattress out there!


----------



## Livie'smomma

Oh yea, about what was said before re: worries about the foam contouring to a baby's head or face...The foam is very squishy but the mattress comes with a washable/waterproof cover that prevents the foam from being ultra squishy. I think in the stores they don't have the covers on the mattresses- so you can really feel the actual visco-elastic material. It is much more firm with the cover on it.

Oh and I bought a standard tempurpedic pillow too-and IT is one of the best investments I ever made!


----------



## Castle

Quote:

I will definitely check out those websites for more information. Thanks!
No problem. I forgot to mention Lifekind . They're really popular for their organic beds/bedding also. Here are a few recent threads on the subject of chemical-free beds.

Is an organic bed worth it?
Who has a natural latex bed?


----------



## lisser

We have a tempurpedic and have had no trouble sleeping w/ DS since he was born. I was concerned, but they dont really sink at all because they are so light weight. He usually sleeps on his side or back.

Lisser


----------



## spiralmg

see next post


----------



## spiralmg

We have a Tempurpedic King and love it. I have been concerned about the outgassing, but have not been able to find out anything, but wonder if it may possibly dissipate along with the initial smell?

As far as the fear of it over-conforming to the baby, there is a really simple solution. Tempurpedic tells you not to use any sort of mattress pad other than the one that comes with the mattress, as it will interfere with teh conformability of the mattress.

So, if you just put some mattress-pad like material under the area(s) where the baby sleeps, it will not conform as much and will feel more like a firm mattress. This will also protect the mattress against any diaper leakage, which is bound to happen at some point.

For our new baby, I am thinking of getting a sheepskin, and placing it under the baby on the bed.. That will alleviate some of my outgassing fears by taking the baby out of contact with the foam and also will provide leak control.

We really do love the comfort of our bed though. We had a standard mattress when DS was born that was KILLING my back. Then we got a Queen tempurpedic - but traded it in for a King, which I cannot recommend highly enough.

Oh yes, one more thing. My homeopathic MD recommends getting a RUBBER bed instead. I lay down on one in her office and it felt pretty good. But they are even more expensive.


----------



## mogit

I considered buying a Tempurpedic when I upgraded to a king. I was in the process of adopting DD (home at 4 1/2 months) and wanted a bigger bed for cosleeping.

I asked the clerk whether the Tempurpedic was safe for an infant; the clerk didn't know so called the sales rep, who said, "I think so." That wasn't a good enough answer for me, so I asked the clerk to call the manufacturer.

***Tempurpedic said NO, because the mattress is conforming, it is NOT SAFE for a baby!!!***

I ended up buying a firm coil mattress. I'll consider a foam topper when DD is older.


----------



## brentsmom

We have a tempurpedic and our son has benn sleeping with us since he was 4 months old. The bed does not conform so much that it swallows you up it's just a tiny bit . We have not had any problems and my son will roll over onto to his tummy alot.


----------



## mezzaluna

this is how i found MDC in the first place







was looking for advice about memory foam mattresses and cosleeping. we ended up buying a latex&omalon mattress instead... and KING sized <--- do it!!


----------



## sagepixie

WE've had a tempurpedidic since DS was about 3 weeks old. and we used it with our daughter since birth.

DS is now 3 yrs and DD is now 1 and we've had NO problems and felt no safety issues.


----------



## chiro_kristin

I posted earlier before ds was born. Now, I can say that I definitely do not have any worries about him in our king tempurpedic. He doesn't get swallowed up in it one bit, even if he rolls over onto his tummy. He has been sleeping in it since he was born 3 weeks ago.


----------

